# HCGenerate by NTBM



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

i just want to share some infos about HCGenerate with you. It has a lot of benefits and can perfectly be used through cycle to minimize shutdown and increase libido!



> By utilizing HCGenerate, the steroid user can maintain testicular function and normal testosterone levels WHILE running a cycle of anabolic steroids! HCGenerate will MINIMIZE HPTA INHIBITION via several different mechanisms and pathways. During a steroid cycle, the testicles SHRINK. This is known as testicular atrophy. The testicles shrink as a result of being "SHUTDOWN". They are not functioning to produce testosterone, because the body has ceased all endogenous androgen production as a result of detecting exogenous hormones. HCGenerate is so powerful and effective, it will actually PREVENT HPTA SHUTDOWN from occurring while ON CYCLE! While on cycle, the body's natural production of testosterone (and LH) becomes suppressed. Just like hcg, HCGenerate signals the Pituitary to secrete LH, which subsequently causes the testicles to produce more testosterone. This increase in LH and subsequently testosterone, maintains testicular mass and function while on anabolic steroids. Running HCGenerate with a mild steroid such as anavar, dianabol, or Epistane, will result in virtually no HPTA inhibition at all. Including HCGenerate in your full cycle will result in much less HPTA inhibition and of course, much GREATER GAINS while on cycle, due to the pro-androgenic, muscle-building effect of HCGenerate.
> 
> The ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

So it doesn't actually stimulate the hpta sufficiently then for any use while taking AAS during or post cycle, going by the ingredients... HCGimmeallyourmoney!

You could get REAL hCG for cheaper than that no doubt.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> So it doesn't actually stimulate the hpta sufficiently then for any use while taking AAS during or post cycle, going by the ingredients...


Have you checked the literature and the bloodwork above?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JayJo said:


> Have you checked the literature and the bloodwork above?


Nah...

If you wanted to take it for, say, 10 weeks - how much would it cost?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If it really did have a worthy effect on the hpta (including whilst using AAS), surely it would have to be prescription only med?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> Nah...
> 
> If you wanted to take it for, say, 10 weeks - how much would it cost?


You should never take supplements longer than 4-8 weeks...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JayJo said:


> You should never take supplements longer than 4-8 weeks...


 :lol:


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

And to make it clear, it's an OTC test booster and you can't compare it to prescription medication! (It's like comparing apples and oranges...)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JayJo said:


> And to make it clear, it's an OTC test booster and *you can't compare it to prescription medication!* (It's like comparing apples and oranges...)


"It will actually PREVENT HPTA SHUTDOWN from occurring while ON CYCLE".......This would need to be quite a powerful hormone to prevent hpta shut down, comparable with erm HCG?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

I used it alongside SD and Trenazone and have no doubt that my cycle went smoother, libido remained good and recovery was easier on account of using HCGenerate.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm not saying I wouldn't use it, as a PCT supplement, but there's no way in hell I'd drop HCG for this during a cycle for hpta maintenance. I'd rather take hcg on cycle and do no PCT than use no hcg and then PCT. Each to their own.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> If it really did have a worthy effect on the hpta (including whilst using AAS), surely it would have to be prescription only med?


There are many supps which are effective (with research to back them up) but are still otc. For example:

ATD

forskolin

fadogia

creatine

etc...

Just because something is effective, does not mean it if its not a POM, it is automatically rubbish.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> I'm not saying I wouldn't use it, as a PCT supplement, but there's no way in hell I'd drop HCG for this during a cycle for hpta maintenance. I'd rather take hcg on cycle and do no PCT than use no hcg and then PCT. Each to their own.


The point of HCGenerate, is that it is OTC and easily purchased and its oral. Whereas many dont want to risk buying HCG from a source they dont know and on top of that inject.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

m118 said:


> There are many supps which are effective (with research to back them up) but are still otc. For example:
> 
> ATD
> 
> ...


Would it stand up to HCG whilst on-cycle and a Clomid + Nolva PCT?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

"By utilizing HCGenerate, the steroid user can maintain testicular function and normal testosterone levels WHILE running a cycle of anabolic steroids!"

*Bollox. That is impossible.*

"It's so powerful it will even prevent HPTA shutdown while on cycle"

*bollox lol*.

Yes i have read the literature and the so called blood results.

*Bollox.*

I really hope you don't believe this BS.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Exactly what I thought Mars, a gimmick to make a quick buck, it would be reckless to rely on this as an ALL-IN-ONE hcg/pct otc med, maybe they should add that it is a natural estrogen antagonist to complete the whole sales package.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

DrHunter said:


> Exactly what I thought Mars, a gimmick to make a quick buck, it would be reckless to rely on this as an ALL-IN-ONE hcg/pct otc med,* maybe they should add that it is a natural estrogen antagonist to complete the whole sales package*.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I might run this during my next test and deca cycle


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

m118 said:


> The point of HCGenerate, is that it is OTC and easily purchased and its oral. Whereas many dont want to risk buying HCG from a source they dont know and on top of that inject.


I have now given these a read.

The problem is that this really is the only way that you are going to maintain testicular function during an AAS cycle is using HCG.

Testosterone boosters, at best, only boost production to youthful normal levels (and hence only really work in older people - like me. If you are in your 20s they will do nothing anyway), if you are dropping in a level of AAS testosterone that is greater than your natural levels, then testes will be shut down, and you will only get them back using on-cycle HCG followed by a correct PCT.

The products in there may well work in isolation - and there are lots of studies on lots of products that do this, however these studies wont be in conjunction with AAS, which in this case is the critical part. Some of them may make the AAS cycle easier, but its not going to replace HCG, and it is not going to stop shutdown.

just my 0.02

cheers

Diggy


----------

